# Furry graphic novel recommendations?



## angeliimp (Nov 16, 2019)

Really wanna get into some furry webcomics and such.

Would prefer mostly SFW but if there's slight NSFW at any point that's fine!


----------



## Starlight Marshmallow (Nov 19, 2019)

Well, you could read Beastars. It's good.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

Dreaming of Utopia ( Might be too mature, you judge! ) ABOUT – Dreaming of Utopia

Lil Char and the Gang ( Cute kid Pokemon parody! ) www.webtoons.com: Lil Char and the Gang (A Pokemon Parody Series)

Marco and Marty ( Cat and dog! ) Marco and Marty

Not Enough Rings ( Sonic Comic! ) Not Enough Rings

Out - of - Placers ( Fantasy TF theme! ) www.valsalia.com: Cast – Out-of-Placers

Savestate ( Sibling misadventures! ) www.savestatecomic.com: Savestate - About

Scurry ( Feral, but might still be too mature, up to you! ) www.scurrycomic.com: Scurry

The Gamercat ( Feral cats that play games! ) thegamercat.com: About


----------



## angeliimp (Nov 23, 2019)

Starlight Marshmallow said:


> Well, you could read Beastars. It's good.


I'm actually completely up to date on Beastars! I love it so much :3


----------



## angeliimp (Nov 23, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Dreaming of Utopia ( Might be too mature, you judge! ) ABOUT – Dreaming of Utopia
> 
> Lil Char and the Gang ( Cute kid Pokemon parody! ) www.webtoons.com: Lil Char and the Gang (A Pokemon Parody Series)
> 
> ...


Whoa thank you! I'll  check some of these out :3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Nov 26, 2019)

angeliimp said:


> Whoa thank you! I'll  check some of these out :3



Let me know which ones you like!


----------

